# HELP !!!!!



## Tina (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, there we go ! I've studied since December. Finished a topic when I thought I had a good grip on it, started the next one and so on. I really had a good feeling about this until now.

I took the "the other board" sample exam and couldn't get 50% right.

I thought, okay, the "the other board" exam is probably a little harder than necessary, I'm just gonna look at the NCEES sample questions. Man, I've never made so many stupid mistakes in my life. For example: structural question 517. I thought, wow, that's easy. But I keep punching numbers and can't come up with the right answer. So I check the solution and - DUH !!!! - I forgot to include the water pressure. :brickwall: What a stupid mistake.

So, there's roughly 2-1/2 weeks left, I've studied quite a bit I think, and now I'm getting some sort of brain block. What's up with this ? Does anybody else have it too ?

I don't think there's enough time to keep on studying. I'm tabbing all the books now, trying to get everything together. And I'm still studying for the seismic and surveying exams.

Anybody have any word of advice ?

Tina.


----------



## frazil (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina

I felt exactly the same way -- confident until a couple weeks before the exam. I took the "the other board" sample exam too and failed miserably, but I did fine on the exam. Actually I didn't think they were anything alike. You'll do fine! Just don't stress too much.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina,

You are not in that boat alone. The brick wall between myself and studying keeps getting higher and higher. Just keep plugging along, but remember to breathe....

Good Luck,

ktulu


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina,

We are all in the same boat... I have had moments of confidence and moments of shear terror! I have seen problems that I have mastered and problems I have resolved that should the NCEES decide to put 80 of on the test I will just use the quadrant method to pick an answer.

I have taken the practice "the other board" exam morning and will do the Transpo afternoon later this week. I honestly feel like I am out of things to study and just want this thing to be over!!!

Relax and breathe... it will be over soon! Then we can all have lives again!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Apr 3, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I have seen problems that I have mastered and problems I have resolved that should the NCEES decide to put 80 of on the test I will just use the quadrant method to pick an answer.


Ray,

What is this quadrant method you speak of?


----------



## JohnNevets (Apr 3, 2007)

If it's the one I've heard of it goes something like "Draw an x and y axis forming 4 quadrents, label them A-D, spin a quarter starting at point (0,0) where ever it lands that is your answear." If others know other versions I'd apreciate hearing.

And if this is not what you were refering to Ray, I'm sorry.

And to all, we all have felt that moment of Dread that we are underprepared. You'll see countless numbers of threads around here about it. And yet a huge number of us pass each time. Personally I wouldn't study much past the weekend before the test, but that's still aways away, so keep plugging away, do as many problems as you can, stay relaxed and you will do fine.

Have fun all,

John


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina,

You're probably just reaching your mental overload point. I'd suggest taking a little time off from the books. I felt a bit overwhelmed myself at this point last October. I'd recommend taking a couple of days off (at least) without even cracking a book or thinking about your studying. When you get back to it you'll be more refreshed and probably more confident.

This is the reason I stopped studying completely 3 days before the test. Going into the exam refreshed and relaxed with a confident attitude is critical in my opinion. All the information is in your head, but if you're not relaxed and confident it'll be hard to recall it when you need it.


----------



## bridge_guy (Apr 3, 2007)

I think we can all say we are at that point, myself included. if you put too much pressure on yourself your going to have a brain freeze, panic and just lose it, if you havent already, heh. About a week ago I was making some really stupid mistakes, and on one problem solved it right and picked the wrong answer, must have went delusional for that moment. The best thing take a day or two off, do something fun, recharge yourself, and if you feel the need to review, or study more, go for it..take at least one day off for yourself. Good Luck!


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 3, 2007)

At this point a couple of days off are not going to be any difference. If you feel like you are mentally wasted take a break and come back stronger. That feeling of "I am doomed" is just normal. But, about stupid mistakes, better now than during the test. Don't be afraid of mistakes. You can learn more from them than from anything else. That means the studying is working out well. Keep it up and say :brickwall:

You can always come here and Shoot The Breeze


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 3, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Ray,
> What is this quadrant method you speak of?


The quadrant method that I am familiar with is when in doubt, look at the second hand of your watch see what 15 second interval it is in and that is your answer.

-Ray


----------



## jroyce (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina,

I'm with you on that boat. I just took the weekend off and did something fun. It was amazing how much you miss doing little things like going out to eat and to the movies. Oh well soon we can be people again instead of book worms.

Another quadrant method I always liked is the clock method. After working though a problem if you don't know the answer or don't have the answer that is one of the choices then look at the second hand on the clock. If the second hand is between 0-15 sec then the answer is A... 16-30 the answer is B and so on. That got me through some of the fluff college classes that I didn't feal the need to study for.

junior


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 3, 2007)

jroyce said:


> That got me through some of the fluff college classes that I didn't feal the need to study for.
> junior



And which won't pay your bills. (like a successful PE exam might)

:brickwall:


----------



## civilsid (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I fell off that boat but recently found a little bit of a life preserver. I've been talking with a guy named Mike and we are just bouncing a lot of ideas back and forth like how we approach problems, and cluing each other in on little tips or discussing what we think is most likely going to show up.

I also went to Vegas last weekend (only about a 100 mile trip for me) and the wife and I had a good time with her aunt and uncle that were visiting on a time share.

I'm not saying that I have a lot of "zest" but I studied another 5 or 6 hours between yesterday and today and I feel better about the problems. I still get mad at my calculator because I sometimes get a wrong number that leads to a wrong answer but at this point, I am starting to feel a bit mopre at peace with everything. I got my ticket in the mail yesterday and I made my hotel reservation today and now it is absolutely for real.

Last test. Do it once. Do it right. :brickwall:

Amen.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 4, 2007)

Not one to lecture but wanted to make sure someone doesn't read this post and misundertsand the quadrant method as recommended. I hope no one is truly serious about using the quadrant method mentioned in this posting using all 4 answers? Please don't do it. Try to eliminate at least one or two answers before you spin your quarter or look at the clock. This way you increase your chances of getting it right.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 4, 2007)

OceanEngr said:


> Not one to lecture but wanted to make sure someone doesn't read this post and misundertsand the quadrant method as recommended. I hope no one is truly serious about using the quadrant method mentioned in this posting using all 4 answers? Please don't do it. Try to eliminate at least one or two answers before you spin your quarter or look at the clock. This way you increase your chances of getting it right.


Obviously we would never endorse the quadrant method as the primary means of selecting an answer... the drool test is more reliable.

I think we are all just trying to have a laugh and not be overly serious for just a few minutes. We are all stressed at this point to some degree and with the end in sight, a little laugh or humor never hurts the mind.

It is okay to have butterflies in your stomach, just as long as they fly in formation!

Good Luck All!

-Ray


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not stressed about it at all. 

:brickwall:

I know it's aggravating to have an ass such as myself rubbing that in your face as you're cramming and worrying, but you'll be able to do the same thing come October once you pass in 2 weeks.

Keep at it! The end is almost near! Then you get to look forward to an 8-12 week wait for results!


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 4, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I'm not stressed about it at all.  :brickwall:
> 
> I know it's aggravating to have an ass such as myself rubbing that in your face as you're cramming and worrying, but you'll be able to do the same thing come October once you pass in 2 weeks.
> 
> Keep at it! The end is almost near! Then you get to look forward to an 8-12 week wait for results!


I think having people around here that have passed is one of the best parts of this forum... lots of advice from those that have already done this.

I have written on the whiteboard in my office (next to 4/20) - "Do it once, do it right, and never do it again!"

-Ray


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I'm not stressed about it at all. :Locolaugh:
> 
> :joke:
> 
> ...


Good for you. :Locolaugh:

I want to leave this same message for someone in October.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2007)

good luck to you Tina and all the others freaking out right now...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2007)

Saturday marks the 1 year anniversary of when I got pwn3d by the NCEES sample exam and went into panicky self-doubt mode. But once I calmed down I resolved just to do the best I could and see what the results said.

If I failed knowing I had done my best to prepare myself, it would have been better than feeling like I wasted all that time and money to half-ass it.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 5, 2007)

I did almost the absolute same thing.

In the Mechanical PE - the "the other board" test was tough as nails, took an unbelievable amount of time, etc. I wallowed through that almost guaranteeing that if the test was like that - there's NO doubt I would fail the exam.

I then took the NCEES practice exam - WHICH IS MUCH MORE LIKE THE REAL EXAM as far as complexity and time for problem solving. Granted, the topics will change.

When I took the NCEES exam, first time, I got about 40% - stupid mistakes, but I also found myself flying through it. I did all 80 questions in much less time.

You just need to SLOW DOWN, run through the problems, you know the stuff, and if one stumps you (I'd say that quite a few on the exam) - more than I'd like to admit... had me questioning my answer. However, the background you have built with experience and problems will lead you to around 2 of the 4 answers that sound more reasonable. Now it's a 50/50 shot.

So, draw a single line and spin a quarter... I guess it's better than quadrants... you get the picture. You can narrow your potential answers and make educated / reasonable "guesses". That is the mode you get in on the last 10-20 problems that you couldn't find the answer to, when you know that you have 10 minutes left before they call "Time!". it's part of test taking with multiple choice tests when you have a lot of problems to do in a relatively short amount of time.

Good Luck - and don't get too freaked out. Again, slow down, get past the initial nervousness (especially if your a first time test taker), and knock it out.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Saturday marks the 1 year anniversary of when I got pwn3d by the NCEES sample exam and went into panicky self-doubt mode. But once I calmed down I resolved just to do the best I could and see what the results said.
> If I failed knowing I had done my best to prepare myself, it would have been better than feeling like I wasted all that time and money to half-ass it.


I took mine sample exam 1.5 weeks ago and am going through the same thing, I am calmed down now and have the same conclusion. (Hopefully it was better to have more calm-down time). Have some weak areas to study in the next 1.5 weeks and then hopefully walk in and nail the real thing!!

VTE it is easier to study now that our highs are back in the low 30's unlike the freaky 81 degree day that I took the sample exam on! (That warm day was so tempting, but I did put in the full 8 hours)


----------



## grover (Apr 6, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> VTE it is easier to study now that our highs are back in the low 30's unlike the freaky 81 degree day that I took the sample exam on! (That warm day was so tempting, but I did put in the full 8 hours)


8 hours? More like 11 hours, once you add in all the BS. Damned long time to be stressing, if you ask me.


----------

